# IPO/Schutzhund training



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it possible to have one to one training in IPO? Has anyone ever done this?


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

do you mean just for the bitework, or the whole sport ?


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

Jenny Olley said:


> do you mean just for the bitework, or the whole sport ?


The whole sport, or perhaps even just bitework, as we are already doing tracking and control (although WT style rather than IPO).


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Moobli said:


> The whole sport, or perhaps even just bitework, as we are already doing tracking and control (although WT style rather than IPO).


Yes it is perfectly possible and many people do this. Of course it will cost you as you may need not only the trainer but a helper as well for the bitework, but many people have 1:1 training in all three phases.

The same is true for Working Trials or indeed any discipline.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

Moobli said:


> The whole sport, or perhaps even just bitework, as we are already doing tracking and control (although WT style rather than IPO).


Some trainers would only be willing to do all the training not just the bitework, as Smokeybear has said you may also need a helper in addition to a trainer for the bitework. I don't know where you would look, but Smokeybear may be able to help with that.


----------

